# Nauseastingly cute advice



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Always try to help a friend in need:









Believe in yourself:









Be brave:









...but it's OK to be afraid sometimes:









Give lots of kisses:









Laugh often:









Don't be overly concerned with your weight - it's just a number:









Meet new people, even if they look different to you:









Remain calm:









...even when it seems hopeless:









Take lots of naps:









Love your friends no matter who they are:









Take an occasional risk:









Try to have a little fun each day:









...it's important:









Share a joke with friends:









Fall in love with someone:









...and say "I love you" often:









Express yourself creatively:









Always be up for suprises:









Love someone with all your heart:









Share with friends:









It will get better:









There is always someone who loves you more than you know:









Live up to your name:









Hold on to good friends - they are few and far between:









Indulge in the things you truly love:









At the end of the day - PRAY:









...and close your eyes and smile at least once a day!









Good advice but:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn/puke.gif


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Fantastic ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Soooooooooooooooooooooo Cute


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Fantastic pictures 

The cat in front of a line of Alsatians shot was taken at a police-dog training school, I believe. It's a famous press photo.

And the cat daubing the wall is from a fantastic book called Why Cats Paint: A Theory Of Feline Aesthetics.

It's pseudo-serious cat-art criticism, written as a spoof. But many people fell for it -- I think one of the 'paintings' sold for US$75,000.

A great present for cat-mad relatives 

Mark


----------

